# tahoe wont come out of park



## Gearhead0383 (Aug 13, 2010)

Any one happen to know where the p/n switch is located on a 99 chevy tahoe 4x4 or the brake shift interlock? Truck starts in park but wont come out of park, and wont start in neutral lol.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

It's up on the column under there. Just follow the brake switch wiring and you'll find it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Actually it's on the side of the trans on the manual shaft. The brake interlock solenoid is buried near the steering column toward the right side. But the interlock isn't the problem if you suspect a P/N switch issue anyway. The switches do die sometimes from internal corrosion but be sure to check the connectors too while you're under there.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

U can call me a ******* if you'd like lol


----------



## Gearhead0383 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah looked into it a little more. The bracket that holds the shift linkage into place had busted off. Thats fixed now so the only problem I have now is that it still wont come out of park but now starts in neutral so that narrowed it down a bit.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

got-h2o;1058814 said:


> U can call me a ******* if you'd like lol


Don't sweat it Bill, we all have our off moments, me included. :salute:

First thing to do to be sure it's not another issue other than the interlock solenoid is to disconnect the interlock solenoid rod from the shift lever. You can simply pop the rod end on the solenoid off the shift linkage on the column after removing the knee bolster panel for access. If it can then be shifted out of P then the interlock solenoid is where the issue lies. However if it still won't come out then there's another mechanical issue somewhere in the linkage.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a quick pic I dug up to give you an idea where to locate the interlock solenoid....


----------

